# Strange new ???? in my birdhouse



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Ha Ha ha

D%$#$%% squirrel..... He gnawed the opening larger and has now set up shop in there. I'll have to cut a piece of aluminum and make a new, round door for the real birds. regards, Rich


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I say let the tree rat stay


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

lol me too! he's 2cute!

looks like you've gotta get a new bird house Rich.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

D*%#$ SQUATTERS !!! Better than in your attic ! Been there,done that.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Out, D%$#$$% spot, OUT!... He's on his way out as soon as I get around to the modification. Rich

p.s. I helped a friend get one out of his attic. We found an air vent; I put a step-ladder right below the vent; I then hung a string, covered in molasses, from the vent to the ladder; and we waited. Sure enough..ten minutes later, out he/she came! We blocked off the original entrée' and never heard from the critter again. Rich


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

just out of interest, Rich, will birds go back into the birdhouse after an animal has been in there?


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

These guy's chewed through my soffet vent screen. I replaced all the screens with aluminium vents (during the day when they were outside) the little b^*&%$*s then chewed a hole in my soffet ! They were a mating pair, ended up having to use trusty benjamin. this went on for a couple weeks...may they RIP...so I can lol


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Rich,

I found this one from way back. Should be worth some greenies for me if you haven't read it before...

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=barone/050829&num=0


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Had them suckers in between the floors of my townhouse in Dallas, sounded like a football game at night when they would start running around.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Love the photo. You caught him red-handed...well...perhaps that isnt the best term to use in light of Rusty's story. Lets say...in the act!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

You sure that not a Churchmouse?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Boy, this post sure brought out the funny lines! I've done battle with the squirrels before, but they hadn't tried to take over the birdhouse. 

Rusty, I did get one extra good idea ( upside down Home Depot bucket) from the story you LINKED to. That may well work better than my prior (successful) pizza-pan-flying-saucer-squirrel-keep-off-device. That idea is for the feeder, which they have cleaned out twice so far this year. I threw away last year's pizza pan type creation after the wooden disk rotted and warped. 

Whether or not bird will come back, I don't know...but...will soon find out. regards, Rich


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

"Not a church mouse?" ho ho ho RG


----------



## Nick Smith (Dec 5, 2007)

I like the bird house. What are the "windows" made out of?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Looks like plastic to me...my daughter bought it for us some years ago. Rich


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

All he needs now is a beak at the end of his nose. Cute little fellow. I think.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Though it is not a permanent fix, greasing the pole with crisco is sure entertaining.......not that I would ever do such a thing ;-)


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

he looks pretty content.


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

I feel your pain, I feed them , you shelter them ........


Troy


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have a friend who is really into his purple martins; he has the same problem with squirrels chewing the entrance holes bigger.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I intend to take two pieces of flat aluminum plate and cut half holes in each one with a sabre saw. I'll then screw the two halves together to form a single hole. 

I'll cover the new aluminum barrier with a thin piece of wood and paint it to match. Should be a bit of a surprise to Mr. Squirrel the first time he bites it. I would have done it this morning, but the rain held off and the golf course beckoned. 
regards, rich


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

thought he was cute until I saw those "eYes"
YIKES!!


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

I would crop off the edges of the subject, "post process" with some flour and hot grease, and display it in a frame of new potatoes and fresh greens..... :cheers:


----------

